# can you egg share using frozen embryos for yourself?



## galprincess (Nov 12, 2007)

Ladies

I am currently pregnant from my 1st egg share i just wanted to know that if you have frozen embryos can you use them for yourself and donate fresh eggs for egg sharing?
I havent heard either way.


----------



## ~ MJP ~ (Oct 16, 2006)

Congratulations on your pregnancy!  

All the frozen embryos created from your share of the eggs and your partners sperm are yours to keep, you don't share them. Is this what you mean?


----------

